# voicechanger?



## against_bush (17. August 2003)

Also ich wollt mal fragn obs so n voicchange gibt. am liebstn wär mir sowas wie in scream oder so^^ aber ich denk kaum das es sowas gibt. ich hab mal sowas im emp katalog gesehn...aber vieleicht gibts sowas ja auch am pc.

wenn net gibts doch sicher sowas woman seine stimmer verzerrn kan(tiefer oder höher). Könnt ihr mir mal solche progs nennen. Ich werd nämlich net wirklich fündig.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. August 2003)

Du könntest GuitarFX zweckentfremden, da kommen teilweise recht lustige Ergebnisse raus 

http://guitarfx.net/


----------

